# Can't turn off File Sharing in Network and Sharing Center



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

The Network and Sharing Center is the first window that appears when you want to connect to the internet.

In this window there are a number of options detailed beneath the Sharing and Discovery section. These options have an On or Off button beside them which are either lit or unlit.

I wanted to switch off the File Sharing option. The explanatory dialogue states, "When file sharing is on, files.........that you have shared from this computer can be accessed by people on the network." This is probably not something I want anyway. The dialogue also states, "To turn off file sharing, Windows Firewall will be enabled." (See screenshot)

However I use Norton 360's firewall which then warns me that I should turn off Windows Firewall (See screenshot) However when I switch off Windows Firewall, the File Sharing switches back to On again which is not what I want.

In my mind something doesn't sound right. Assuming for a moment that I didn't have Norton 360, does having File Sharing set to On count as an open invitation to computer hackers, because having it set to On must mean that Windows Firewall is set to Off?


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

No: Having File Sharing set to 'OFF' means that you can't set up a network with other computers in your local group. Even if File Sharing is on, any network connection that you do establish uses 128 (or 56) bit encryption, and can only be established on your local network. ( i.e. behind your router. ).

"_In my mind something doesn't sound right._". - Correct: That something is Norton 360. Anything Norton is always worth avoiding.

They say the built in antivirus is sufficient. Personally I disagree; but it's probably better and definitely less problematic than Norton.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The built in windows AV/firewall is fine. The very best anti virus is a thinking user ie you stay away from "suspicious sites" etc.
The problem here is that once you install norton, it is difficult to completely remove.


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

Again I disagree: If a diligent human were as efficient as antivirus software there would be a lot of successful lawsuits against anti-virus vendors.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Disagree all you want. I am not saying you do not need AV software. I am saying the best defense is a knowledgeable user.


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

So therefore we agree that a user's diligence combined with antivirus software is the best defence.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> No: Having File Sharing set to 'OFF' means that you can't set up a network with other computers in your local group. Even if File Sharing is on, any network connection that you do establish uses 128 (or 56) bit encryption, and can only be established on your local network. ( i.e. behind your router. ).


I'm sorry, but your above explanation isn't completely clear.

Does turning File Sharing to OFF mean that you can't connect to the internet? If that's the case, what's the point in having the option in the first place?

Looking at the words supplied by Windows, "When file sharing is on, files.........that you have shared from this computer can be accessed by people on the network." Specifically 'shared files on my computer' are referred to which are then 'shared' with other users on the network.

I don't wish to share any files on my computer with other users on the network, so I would tend to turn file sharing to OFF.

Further Windows states, "To turn off file sharing, Windows Firewall will be enabled." In other words if you are actively file sharing you will NOT have any firewall protection. This to me sounds as if you are leaving the door wide open to hacking if you don't have any firewall protection. It seems you have avoided this important point.


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

Switching file sharing to OFF means that you can't connect to a local network: You can still connect to the internet; which is a different thing entirely.

I assume that you have no other computers networked locally (At your premises.) with the computer in question; therefore you have no "network" - as in 'local network'; so whether file sharing is on or off in your case would be irrelevant. *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_area_network*

Your logical deductions are somewhat off key: -

"In other words if you are actively file sharing you will NOT have any firewall protection. This to me sounds as if you are leaving the door wide open to hacking if you don't have any firewall protection."

Well - in the case of all my computers, which are all networked together via my router - I'm actively file sharing, and Windows Firewall is fully on. The conclusion you have drawn from inverse logic is erroneous.

If you do not have a local network then the file sharing setting is irrelevant to you.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> Switching file sharing to OFF means that you can't connect to a local network: You can still connect to the internet; which is a different thing entirely.
> 
> I assume that you have no other computers networked locally (At your premises.) with the computer in question; therefore you have no "network" - as in 'local network'; so whether file sharing is on or off in your case would be irrelevant. *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_area_network*
> 
> ...


Okay, but why on my computer does File Sharing automatically switch back on as soon as I turn off Windows Firewall? This doesn't fit in with your argument.

You state that you need File Sharing in order to connect with a local network, but then admit that I probably don't have a local network to connect to anyway. So in other words I don't really need File Sharing anyway! Which is a pretty good reason for switching it off.

Which leads us back to first question I asked, which is why does the File Sharing switch back on as soon as I turn Windows Firewall off?


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

This issue is occurring because the dependency services are disabled. 

You need to make sure the following services are enabled and running.

- DNS Client

- Function Discovery Resource Publication

- SSDP Discovery

- UPnP Device Host

When you've enabled them all and have them running then File Sharing should be controllable independently from the Windows Firewall.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> Your logical deductions are somewhat off key: -
> 
> "In other words if you are actively file sharing you will NOT have any firewall protection. This to me sounds as if you are leaving the door wide open to hacking if you don't have any firewall protection."
> 
> Well - in the case of all my computers, which are all networked together via my router - I'm actively file sharing, and Windows Firewall is fully on. The conclusion you have drawn from inverse logic is erroneous.


If my logic is erroneous why, in the first screenshot, does it clearly give the following warning message, "To turn off file sharing, Windows Firewall will be enabled."

This warning message clearly implies that while File Sharing, Windows Firewall either isn't really necessary or is not used at all, while WITHOUT File Sharing it IS necessary to have Windows Firewall on.

Where is the fault in my logic?


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

You made an assumption and jumped to a conclusion by reverse-engineering the wording of a statement.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> This issue is occurring because the dependency services are disabled.
> 
> You need to make sure the following services are enabled and running.
> 
> ...


And that's all?!

And how did these dependency services become disabled in the first place?


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

I have no idea. I know nothing about the history of your computer.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> I have no idea. I know nothing about the history of your computer.


So how did you find out the following:



> You need to make sure the following services are enabled and running.
> 
> - DNS Client
> 
> ...


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

I researched it on the internet using more than one reliable source and cross-referencing the information to verify its accuracy.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> I researched it on the internet using more than one reliable source and cross-referencing the information to verify its accuracy.


I thought better of the Windows Operating System than to present problems like this. Presumably it will take some effort to fix the issues you listed?

Not sure about the Network Discovery option also in Network and Sharing Center.

It seems to be in the same category as File Sharing and has the same issues. See screenshot:


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

Click the start button and scroll down in the list to 'Windows Administrative Tools'. Click on the > and select 'Component Services'. Expand the window to full screen and select 'Services (Local)'.

Start the following services: -

- DNS Client

- Function Discovery Resource Publication

- SSDP Discovery

- UPnP Device Host


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> I thought better of the Windows Operating System than to present problems like this


This is not caused by windows; it is caused by you or someone installing norton. If it were me, I would uninstall norton before doing anything else. Note getting rid of norton is never as easy as a simple uninstall; there are even "Removal tools" for norton. 
After uninstalling norton, see if you still have the problem.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> Click the start button and scroll down in the list to 'Windows Administrative Tools'. Click on the > and select 'Component Services'. Expand the window to full screen and select 'Services (Local)'.
> 
> Start the following services: -
> 
> ...


I managed to get into Services (Local) and all four of the listed services are already marked as started.

What next?


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

Uninstall Norton.

This is the only option left, which I have tried to avoid without success.

*See this link. *Also see crjdriver's comment (above).


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Norton utilities was a very good program back in the late 80s/early 90s however it was purchased by symantec and has gone WAY downhill. In fact everything sysmantec ever purchased has been ruined ie winfax, etc. In fact norton ghost was the standard of the industry for disk imaging way back.....


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

crjdriver said:


> Norton utilities was a very good program back in the late 80s/early 90s however it was purchased by symantec and has gone WAY downhill. In fact everything sysmantec ever purchased has been ruined ie winfax, etc. In fact norton ghost was the standard of the industry for disk imaging way back.....


By a strange coincidence my Norton subscription renews in two days time, and it's a bit pricey as well.

Do you have any suggestions for an alternative firewall + antivirus + backup?

Windows update stopped working for me some time ago now. Also do you lose all your backups if you change your security software?


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

I suggest Kaspersky Free Antivirus - the ONLY free antivirus I endorse - because it's really good. Windows firewall is quite sufficient as a firewall. The latest version of Acronis True Image creates great backups.

To get Windows Update working again I suggest running the Windows Update Troubleshooter, maybe followed by DISM (Deployment Image Servicing and Management) : -

To run DISM; open a command prompt as administrator.

Type the following: -

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

(That's Dism space /Online space /Cleanup-Image space /RestoreHealth )

Press return and wait for the task to complete.

If your security software is doing your backups then you may have difficulty accessing existing backups if you replace said security software. - That's why it's best to use an independent program such as Acronis.

You could also use cloud backup. I use Backblaze for this.

I find it ironic that you run a firewall + antivirus + backup, yet you don't seem to care about Windows Update being broken when WU provides some critical security patches on an ongoing basis.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> I suggest Kaspersky Free Antivirus - the ONLY free antivirus I endorse - because it's really good. Windows firewall is quite sufficient as a firewall. The latest version of Acronis True Image creates great backups.
> 
> To get Windows Update working again I suggest running the Windows Update Troubleshooter, maybe followed by DISM (Deployment Image Servicing and Management) : -
> 
> ...


On Microsoft's website the Windows Update Troubleshooter only seems to be available for Windows 7 onwards, not for Vista which I have.

Kaspersky Free Antivirus sounds promising but I can't help thinking there is no such thing as a free lunch. What is Kaspersky Free Antivirus' reputation when it comes to not extracting user data and selling it to third parties?

Thinking about it, I could probably continue using Norton for backups after my subscription ended, it's just that I wouldn't receive any further updates.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> Do you have any suggestions for an alternative firewall + antivirus + backup


Already told you; use the windows defender. It just works. As for a backup, I use and recommend acronis true image. Note if you have a WD drive, you can download the free WD version of acronis.
The problem you will [probably] encounter is that getting completely rid of norton can be very difficult and or impossible.


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

At last you tell me you're using a problematic antimalware suite on an obsolete operating system. No wonder you're having trouble. I have no more to add. You're determined to stick with the cause of the problem rather than get rid if it; so good luck with that... And not only do you want to use the obsolete operating system without further security patches, but you now want to use it without updated antivirus too. - Are you trying to become part of a botnet?



> Kaspersky Free Antivirus sounds promising but I can't help thinking there is no such thing as a free lunch. What is Kaspersky Free Antivirus' reputation when it comes to not extracting user data and selling it to third parties?


PS I personally use Kaspersky Free, and you can't sell a free product.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> ... And not only do you want to use the obsolete operating system without further security patches, but you now want to use it without updated antivirus too.


I hadn't meant to suggest I wasn't going to update Norton Anti-virus as I go along. After the subscription is renewed in two days time, I will receive regular updates for the next year.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

crjdriver said:


> Already told you; use the windows defender. It just works. As for a backup, I use and recommend acronis true image. Note if you have a WD drive, you can download the free WD version of acronis.
> The problem you will [probably] encounter is that getting completely rid of norton can be very difficult and or impossible.


As I have said already, I can't really use Windows Defender as I can no longer receive Windows Update, it stopped working some time ago.

I wouldn't be happy using a Cloud based Backup. I know they're meant to have excellent security features but you still hear about Cloud based hacks.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I use acronis and never use the cloud; the ONLY backup I trust is the one I control. You just backup to an external, NAS, second hd, whatever.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shazzalive said:


> _(Quote) Kaspersky Free Antivirus sounds promising but I can't help thinking there is no such thing as a free lunch. What is Kaspersky Free Antivirus' reputation when it comes to not extracting user data and selling it to third parties? (end quote)_
> 
> PS I personally use Kaspersky Free, and you can't sell a free product.


If you read the Kaspersky Anti-Virus Free Privacy Policy, under Analytics Services, is does appear to share data with third parties for advertising purposes. This is how FREE software actually make their money.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Honestly at this point, I would just clean install windows. That would fix your update problem, get rid of norton, and allow you to do whatever you want with file sharing.
I do installs all the time and on a fast system, win10 is installed along with all drivers in about 30min or so. A lot less time that you have already spent trying to sort this out.
Up to you however IF it were me, I would not waste any more time on this problem.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Wise decision to delete that post Sharron.


----------

